# ECF Game 3: Pacers @ Heat (5/24 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Swing game.

Again, I feel this is a must win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Paul George has been cleared to play. Despite being 2-14 prior to the head trauma, he told the media today the Pacers would've won had he not been concussed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Paul George has been cleared to play. Despite being 2-14 prior to the head trauma, he told the media today the Pacers would've won had he not been concussed.


This guy is so ****ing cocky. Fake superstar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This long ass break in between these games sucks. Anyone know why both series have this? Is it just to get games on the weekend?


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

That wait was way too long. Hopefully it means we continue to see the good side of Wade from that 4th quarter of Game 2.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Paul George has been cleared to play. Despite being 2-14 prior to the head trauma, he told the media today the Pacers would've won had he not been concussed.


Haven't read that anywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like Oden might be active tonight from what Spo hinted at in his pregame presser.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And its now official. Oden is active. Beasley and Hamilton are inactive.

Same starting lineup for the Heat as in game 2.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

R-Star said:


> Haven't read that anywhere.


https://twitter.com/PBPjasonlieser?...t=180&tw_i=469928271501877248&tw_p=tweetembed

Jason Lieser @pBPjasonlieser
Follow
Paul George said today the Pacers would've won Game 2 if he had not suffered a concussion.
1:50 PM - 23 May 2014


How delusional is this guy? I hope he stays this way...because its better for the Heat


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Horrible Horrible Offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful start.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron + the four clowns.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 for 8 shooting, 5 turnovers. 2 fouls on Bosh.

Could not have started off any worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LeBron + the four clowns.


Lebron has been bad himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

His arms are at 45 degrees...how is that not a foul?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Hahaha holy shit, this is bad lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Going small has not worked out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 points in 9 minutes. Wow.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Such an horrible quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All things considered, the fact Miami is only down 7 is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-14 after 1

Ugliest quarter of the playoffs. 6-16 shooting with 7 turnovers. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem now -35 in the series. Time to dig out of another early hole.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

7 point game after the slowest start I've ever seen from the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario had 3 of the dumbest turnovers in that 1st quarter. Nothing but Wario so far this series.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

How the hell can Bosh play so damn bad, he is the softest big man I've ever seen.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario had 3 of the dumbest turnovers in that 1st quarter. Nothing but Wario so far this series.


He was literally passing the ball to Indiana


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Scola beasting on Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Bosh being outplayed by Scola.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, wow. Cant play any worse.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmao Bosh can't even rebound either....what exactly does he do for us besides spread the floor? The fact that Lance is out rebounding him is sad


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That should be an easy rebound. Instead they make a three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Play good D to force a 35 ft. 3, cant grab the rebound and it leads to a 3. Nothing going right for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the worst game I think I've ever seen us play.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Its like they don't even care (minus Birdman & Cole)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All that work to just cut the lead to 9. Been so awful tonight. Hopefully they can keep up the defensive intensity they have played with on the last couple of possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MBP and1

He needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the softest foul call ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are so damn lucky they are playing a team that goes into bad offensive lulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42-38 at the half

Heat are down 4. Again, lucky they are playing a bad offensive team. 

Wade and Lebron finally woke up late in the 2nd. 

Heat are back up to shooting 48%.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Cut it down to 4 which is more we can ask for after that blackhole of a start.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Its best if we keep Bosh on the bench, Lewis can actually defend West.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have to keep up the pace. The Pacers struggle at faster pace and we struggle at their slow pace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to Rashard Lewis. Didnt score, but played damn good D in that 2nd quarter. 

Hopefully Bosh finally decides to show up to the conference finals in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

What if we let Bosh and Chalmers walk this summer and sign Lance, get some relief of Bron and Wade and he can play PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470381645309444096
Lives in Orlando. Wish we could sign him this summer, but that dude is getting paid a ton by someone.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470381645309444096
> Lives in Orlando. Wish we could sign him this summer, but that dude is getting paid a ton by someone.


Gortat would be great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat havent started a half well yet in this series. Cannot fall back down big again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a break they got there. Lance had a wide open layup and found himself under the rim.

Either way, Heat finally have the lead. 

Wade and Lebron heating up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I highly, highly doubt that he can keep this up, but Rashard continues to play shockingly good D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So need to win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will get his rest now. Someone has to step up here. Cant be Lebron or nothing.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bosh -16
Lewis +16


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough time for a buzzerbeater...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bron tore a muscle


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade 33333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-64 after 3

Great close to the quarter. Need to keep up the defensive intensity.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

All that rest Wade had this year is paying off for him, but it looks like its took a tole to Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 by Wade was like a reverse "of course."

As you said, we need no defensive slippage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I highly, highly doubt that he can keep this up, but Rashard continues to play shockingly good D.


Yup. He got a lot better during his second stint last season, but lately really taking it up a notch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GRAB A REBOUND, BOSH!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Why are they calling that a foul?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh hurting us again. Bobbling passes. Missing open Js. Now a tech.

Awful D by Wade on that possession. Had a few opportunities to get in front of George but kept lagging back to block hunt from behind. Obviously a foul ensued.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And Bosh gets a technical. This guy...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh. Get Lebron back out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Bosh gets a T. When something bad happens, either Mario or Bosh has been behind it.

Pacers can now cut what was a 10pt lead, down to 2.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Chris Bosh

5 points 2 rebounds 4 personal fouls and 1 sh!tty contract for the Heat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo should have used a timeout at least one of the times when the lead got cut to 5 or even sooner. Use the timeouts to stall for LeBron. Once again we blow a lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron set to check back in. Hopefully he got enough fluids in him and doesnt cramp up again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MBP!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

My god bosh how do you keep missing these WIDE open shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Great D by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

RAY!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Steal by Wade and three by Allen.  Good by LeBron too.

Don't screw up this lead too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another Ray 3. Good to see him have some moments against this team finally. He's been in a fairly steady rhythm since late regular season.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh with great D. Finally.

Cole now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing hell, Bosh. Lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh staying in with 5 fouls.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

RAY ****ING ALLEN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray ****ing ALLEN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark Jackson and JVG are talking like this is new, but for 2 years now the Pacers had gotten away with having West guard Ray. Ray and the Heat FINALLY making them pay for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have 97 points with 2:50 left in the game.

heat had 4 points with 3 minutes to go in the 1st quarter


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is making pass after pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

No one could have seen the Heat win going away late with the way it started. From 4 points with 3 minutes left in the 1st, to 99 points on 54% shooting for the game. Crazy.

Wade and Lebron were the superstars we needed. Cole, birdzilla and Lewis gave us the energy needed off the bench once again.

But Ray Allen. Holy shit. He went OFF in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470402396980797440


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome finish. This is obviously the Ray we need. He's gotta hit shots to make up for his D, and he hit huge ones tonight.

Still need better Bosh, so hopefully we finally get a solid game out of him soon.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Ray's threes were so wet tonight.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Playoff D/Cole/Wade is a great combination.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

After that start, it was amazing to turn it around like this. Time to start good and Bosh contributing. We can't let Pacers take the next match. Being up 3-1 would of course be sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how much better playoff Cole is than regular season Cole. So weird too. Its usually the other way around for most players, especially young players.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Cannot hate on Wade at all recently. He's been absolutely fantastic in this series, and he's needed to be because of Bosh forgetting how to play basketball. 

These Ray games are classic. I'll be watching them on YouTube long after he's gone. 2nd oldest player in the league and he just shut that thing DOWN.

I'm still waiting to see this team play a full 48 minutes (which they will need to do in order to beat SAS), but a W is a W for now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray...I ****ing love you when you play like that. 

Wade was terrific. Lebron was ok. Bosh sucked ass. 

Can't believe I'm saying this but Shards D was pretty epic tonight, despite his stats. The new no stats all star


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

The West stopper


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

A reminder that Allen made his NBA debut in 1996 when Paul George was in first grade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of making you feel old, hard to believe Rasual Butler is 35. Still remember is rookie year here and the whole "Razzle/Dazzle" campaign with him and Caron Butler.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that's crazy. Sual was a starter for a while with that Heat shaq team also wasn't he?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pyrex said:


> https://twitter.com/PBPjasonlieser?...t=180&tw_i=469928271501877248&tw_p=tweetembed
> 
> Jason Lieser @pBPjasonlieser
> Follow
> ...


How is some nobody making a claim like that an actual quote? I looked around the internet yesterday, and that guys tweet is the only thing I could find. He had full interviews about the concussion and never once said he thought they'd win if it didn't happen, so I'm not sure where this guy got his mystery quote from.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

R-Star said:


> How is some nobody making a claim like that an actual quote? I looked around the internet yesterday, and that guys tweet is the only thing I could find. He had full interviews about the concussion and never once said he thought they'd win if it didn't happen, so I'm not sure where this guy got his mystery quote from.


This guy interviewed PG, so the "mystery" quote came straight out of PG's mouth...unless a ventriloquist shoved their hand up his ass and talked for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pyrex said:


> This guy interviewed PG, so the "mystery" quote came straight out of PG's mouth...unless a ventriloquist shoved their hand up his ass and talked for him.


It didn't come from his mouth. If you look at any interview, they put "" around someones quotes. That's why they're called quotation marks. 

I don't buy for a second that George played as shitty as he did and told reporters the Pacers would have won if not for the knee he got to the head, and the only guy to pick up on it was some nobody named Jason Lieser. 

You can go and read through all his interview quotes and he never said anything close. All that was is some loser trying to get hits. 

The Pacers aren't going to say how shitty they played after a loss and how they need to step their game up, only for George to come out and say they would have won if...

Nah man. Didn't happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I doubt he made up the quote.

Sual was a starter the first 10 or so games of the '05 season, until Wade was switched to 2-guard.


----------

